# Sponsor looking for MMA Fighters



## AJPerry (Nov 8, 2008)

Calling all Australian MMA Fighters

I am looking for some young MMA fighters in Australia to help out with sponsorship.

Kickboxing is huge here but surprisingly MMA is really just starting. If you are a serious MMA Fighter then go to the Rainingbombs website (see below) and you can apply for sponsorship.

I am looking for people to support in 2009. The offer is open to male and female fighters. If you are brave enough to step in the cage I want to hear from you.

This is a small business so I can only select a few people but I want to help the sport grow here in Australia as much as I can.


----------

